# Hello & Breeder Help



## dfogs (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello GS.com...

First, not sure if this is the right area to post...should I post elsewhere? 

I'd like to start by saying "Thank You" to all that have helped me over the last 2 years. I've never posted, but the education and knowledge that this community shares, was/is invaluable to me. I have no doubt that this community has helped many others like me, make better decisions when considering the GSD breed. 

I'm ready to move forward with finding a breeder and visiting clubs somewhat closer to me.

I live in, Albany, NY. I'd like to find a breeder on the east coast (8-10 hours) if possible. I'd travel further but I like the idea of being able to drive to my breeder in a day for a visit, training or even a future pup if it's right for us. I would travel further to be clear.

I'm active, single and no kids. Own home with a big, fenced in yard. I hike, camp, bike, snowshoe, etc. and I'm looking for a best friend first. Training will be a big part of our life and if it leads to sport, I'd be open to it as I have (I THINK) the time. 

With that said, I'd like to find a WL breeder with medium-to-high drive dog options. I'm not worried about giving my dog enough exercise/training/jobs but I would like one with an off switch. Only superficial preference I have is I don't want a long hair GSD. They're beautiful but I've never wanted any dog breed with longer hair and I know I can find a breeder that produces Stock Coat dogs with all the positive traits needed. 

I'd be open to GSD's up-to 2 years of age as well. One that isn't neutered/spayed yet and has documented health tests. I thought about rescuing a GSD but to me, the health risk percentage is just too high for me so I'd prefer to minimize the risk through careful selection of breeder. 

Any help is greatly appreciated and if I need to move post, please let me know. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dfogs (Aug 23, 2018)

Albany, NY is about 2 hours from NYC. I'd say NY, VT, CT, PA, NJ, ME & MA. I'd travel further but seems like there's a lot of options in my distance parameters.

Nachtwaechter 
Von Den Brookfields
Watcher Engel K9
New York Canine


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I would recommend vom amwolf in Illinois. I have a pup right now and he is truly amazing.


----------



## cz_gsd (Aug 21, 2018)

Timber Ridge Farm in Saco, ME. Czech working line dogs, absolutely excellent.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Can't help you at all on east coast breeders. I think it is good that your preference is for stock coat. On the other things, you are looking for what many of us would look for in a puppy. If you get a drivey dog, the dog and you will likely be happier if you do add sport to your activities. Your medium to high drive working line shep is going to take a lot of extra time before you add sport. Sport is jolly well consuming. (less so with one dog, but a whacking bunch I've discovered with two) If club is within 1/2 hour drive and you are working just one dog, it significantly eats a good part of a day. Then you will want to work the dog a little bit every day - at home or nearby and it is fun but there goes more time. Just know that it is rewarding, it can be fun, it will present challenges and it does eat your life.


Check out DVG-America to find clubs near you. That's where I would start if I were looking for a puppy and didn't know a breeder I liked and respected.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

I just got my pup from hollow hills in PA. Felt very comfortable with Beth. Wouldn't hesitate to refer anyone.


----------



## dfogs (Aug 23, 2018)

konathegsd said:


> I would recommend vom amwolf in Illinois. I have a pup right now and he is truly amazing.


Thanks, Konathegsd. I will look into them. Like I said, I'm not opposed to traveling some.


----------



## dfogs (Aug 23, 2018)

cz_gsd said:


> Timber Ridge Farm in Saco, ME. Czech working line dogs, absolutely excellent.


I had a chance to look quick and they are some beautiful dogs...I will look into them some more. Thank you.


----------



## dfogs (Aug 23, 2018)

middleofnowhere said:


> Can't help you at all on east coast breeders. I think it is good that your preference is for stock coat. On the other things, you are looking for what many of us would look for in a puppy. If you get a drivey dog, the dog and you will likely be happier if you do add sport to your activities. Your medium to high drive working line shep is going to take a lot of extra time before you add sport. Sport is jolly well consuming. (less so with one dog, but a whacking bunch I've discovered with two) If club is within 1/2 hour drive and you are working just one dog, it significantly eats a good part of a day. Then you will want to work the dog a little bit every day - at home or nearby and it is fun but there goes more time. Just know that it is rewarding, it can be fun, it will present challenges and it does eat your life.
> 
> 
> Check out DVG-America to find clubs near you. That's where I would start if I were looking for a puppy and didn't know a breeder I liked and respected.


 @middleofnowhere...Well, I learned what to look for from many of you here on this forum. It really has helped me be honest with myself on what I'm looking for and to slow down and choose wisely. 

A "Whacking Bunch"...too funny. Yes, I will say that I'm a little concerned that I may find it too time consuming but I am confident enough in my ability to work my dog through training/play/exercise. With that said, if I find that my pup excels and loves any aspect of sport work (lingo eludes me some), I'll make the time.

Thanks for the link. I'm going to visit a club asap.


----------



## dfogs (Aug 23, 2018)

huntergreen said:


> I just got my pup from hollow hills in PA. Felt very comfortable with Beth. Wouldn't hesitate to refer anyone.


Thank you. I've seen Hollow Hills recommended here a lot. It looks like they work with mostly show lines...am I missing something?


----------



## GSD234 (Jun 11, 2018)

Blackthorn at VA currently have a litter of 4 males about 1 month old. Heard a lot of good words about them. They have a very active Facebook group and it seems you can get quicker reply at the Facebook group. Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds

Warkonhaus at PA is going to have a litter from Kapona and Neo, a lot of good words about them as well. I am actually interested in this litter. Amanda may still have a young working puppy left from her previous litter as well. She is very nice and answer calls. https://warkonhaus.com/

Haus Morrisson at MD may have a litter this fall. Female is Heska, beautiful dog with some mix of WGSL and WL. I am looking for a companion dog so I am interested in this as well. Not sure if you care about the WGSL blood if you are looking for a dog to do a lot of work. HAUS MORRISSON German Shepherd Puppies & Stud Service - Maryland

I think Wolfstraum is close to you. They have a good reputation and Lee is very nice and helpful. Talked with her once this summer. She did not have dog available at the time, but I thought she mentioned she knew someone at Buffalo area that was going to have a litter. von Wolfstraum Working German Shepherds Schutzhund Sport


----------



## dfogs (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you greatly for your replies. I've looked into all of the breeders you mentioned and looked into some through other forum post recommendations. They all seem to get some love around here. I'm going to try Amanda first. 

I'm also testing this reply because my other replies have yet to show up. Either waiting to be reviewed by a moderator or I'm showing my age.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sitz von der Hose/Olgameister in Marion Ny.
Sturmfalken in Watertown has a litter right now. The sire is my dogs brother. Dam is phenomenal.

Go visit the Liberty WDC.


----------



## dfogs (Aug 23, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> Sitz von der Hose/Olgameister in Marion Ny.
> Sturmfalken in Watertown has a litter right now. The sire is my dogs brother. Dam is phenomenal.
> 
> Go visit the Liberty WDC.


 @Jax08 Thank you for the suggestions. I actually just reached out to, Dianne, from Liberty WDC. She responded right away and I'm scheduling a visit with her...most likely next, Wed.

I will look into your two suggestions immediately. Is the litter from, Sturmfalken, a higher drive best suited for, IPO?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Litters will have a variety of drives and all litters from WL breeders will have dogs suitable for IPO. I can tell you I've seen both parents work. If you want a dog suitable for IPO, this would be a good litter. If you want a dog suitable for hiking and a good pet, this would be a good litter. Contact them and ask for specifics on this litter.


Diane is super nice. Talk to Kelly too. She occasionally does a breeding.


----------



## dfogs (Aug 23, 2018)

@Jax08 Thanks, Jax. I sent an email to, Diane. Going to a quality breeder who fits me with a pup that is best suited for me, is important to me. I'm still learning about the differences in, Drive, which is another reason a quality breeder is needed. I plan to invest a lot of time into training, because I have it, so competing in IPO isn't too far fetched for me. I'm still going to visit my local clubs to get a better feel for IPO before making any decisions. 

Thanks again, Jax08!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*****balanced drives.
*****off switch 
*****environmentally sound

Ask for those things.


----------



## dfogs (Aug 23, 2018)

GSD234 said:


> Blackthorn at VA currently have a litter of 4 males about 1 month old. Heard a lot of good words about them. They have a very active Facebook group and it seems you can get quicker reply at the Facebook group. Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds
> 
> Warkonhaus at PA is going to have a litter from Kapona and Neo, a lot of good words about them as well. I am actually interested in this litter. Amanda may still have a young working puppy left from her previous litter as well. She is very nice and answer calls. https://warkonhaus.com/
> 
> ...


I spoke to, Amanda. Answered on the first try. The Working Pup is still available but wants him to go to a home with a training plan...we settled on me exploring clubs around me to decide. Not going to lie, bypassing some of the puppy stage is appealing. 

I will explore the others. I've collected the contact info, now I just need to contact. I will update soon.

Any more suggestions is always appreciated, even though I have some great ones already. Love this site. Thanks!


----------



## dfogs (Aug 23, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> *****balanced drives.
> *****off switch
> *****environmentally sound
> 
> Ask for those things.


 @Jax08 This is a great. Exactly what I'm looking for. Felt a little silly trying to explain to what I was looking for when speaking with, Amanda. Environmentally sound, especially.

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Binghamton club
Empire working dog club
Berkshire working dog club 

All within 3 hours of you. You'll see dogs from sturmfalken, wonderful, sitz vs hose

I've seen dogs from both Nachtwaechter and Watcher Engel K9. Nice dogs. I especially like the Navhtwaechtet one. 

Kugelblitz is near you. She's a good friend of mine. Love her Shepherds. She has Malinois as well.


----------



## dfogs (Aug 23, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> Binghamton club
> Empire working dog club
> Berkshire working dog club
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jax08. Really appreciate the help. I called, Kugelblitz and left message. I will look into the other clubs and try to visit. We have an office close to Empire so that will def be on the list.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> You'll see dogs from sturmfalken, wonderful, sitz vs hose
> 
> I've seen dogs from both Nachtwaechter and Watcher Engel K9. Nice dogs. I especially like the Navhtwaechtet one.


I really hate autocorrect...

wonderful = wolfstraum.
Navhtwaechtet = Nachtwaechter


----------



## dfogs (Aug 23, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> I really hate autocorrect...
> 
> wonderful = wolfstraum.
> Navhtwaechtet = Nachtwaechter


haha Because I've been researching and perusing the forums, I was able to figure it out.


----------

